# Housing snake near speakers?



## mothdust (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello all  I'm looking around my flat for possible locations for a royal python viv, and the most ideal place space-wise happens to be near my TV speakers. 

Would this bother the snake? We obviously watch telly in the evenings, when a royal is just waking up, it's quiet during the day. Would the vibrations as well as the noise bother it?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Vibrations do affect snakes, maybe you could reorganise the room? Reptiles can be such a hassle


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

That certainly would upset the snake. Snakes are extreamly vibration sensitive and it doesn't take much for a royal to go off eating, loud vibrations would signal a very large predator near by. 

So its pretty much a No-no.

PK


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry to rock the boat..... again.

My royal is sat under a pair of 50w Wharfedales, she's ok!










And she eats!


----------



## mothdust (Aug 19, 2012)

Cheers guys  I've since decided to convert part of a shelf into a viv, so it will be far away from speakers and in the kitchen instead. He'll only have to put up with banging pots and pans, and the occasional burning smell


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

That's probably better, whilst the snake may not have a Problem with it is better safe than sorry.


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

Snakes have no ears so they feel vibration so i wouldn't imagine it would cause that much of a problem as long as you dont blast out music to much haha


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Sorry to rock the boat..... again.
> 
> My royal is sat under a pair of 50w Wharfedales, she's ok!
> 
> ...


I know right before i had a bigger room my snake's were next to my tv and stereo and most night's i used to have the music right up some night have the xbox on never did mine any harm alway's ate on time even the royal.


----------

